# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Hybri, digital human partner with AI for mobile, Realic Inc., Szeged, Csongrád, Hungary

## Airicist

realicinc.com

youtube.com/channel/UCUPuXiNMDugLg4P_LH49ELg

facebook.com/realicinc

whatisthehybri.com

youtube.com/channel/UCK0oarachzORoLTW-bIJVbg

facebook.com/hybriapp

twitter.com/Hybri9

instagram.com/thehybriapp

President - Richárd Dönczi

"Hybri - The World's First Holographic Companion with AI" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

What is the Hybri?

Apr 25, 2020




> Hybri lets users create their desired friends, lovers, partners, even their whole family using the gift of Artificial Intelligence.  The characters can be adjusted and personalized from a core skeleton  model. After you build up your Hybri, you can make contact in a 360-degree futuristic environment or your own living environment with the aid of AR technology. A cyberpunk-styled, motion-capture created, a fully customizable virtual replica of a humanoid, this is Hybri, the World's first Digital Human partner with AI for mobile.

----------


## Airicist

Hybri - Chapter one - Recall - The digital immortality

May 30, 2020




> CHAPTER ONE: HYBRI RECALL FUNCTION
> Hybri lets users create their desired friends, lovers, partners, even their whole family using the gift of Artificial Intelligence.  The characters can be adjusted and personalized from a core skeleton  model. After you build up your Hybri, you can make contact in a 360-degree futuristic environment or your own living environment with the aid of AR technology. A cyberpunk-styled, motion-capture created, a fully customizable virtual replica of a humanoid, this is Hybri, the World's first Digital Human partner with AI for mobile.
> 
> FEATURES:
> - Mixed Reality app
> - Artificial Intelligence
> - Voice control
> - Hand control
> - Photoscan function
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘World’s First’ Digital Human AI Partner Promises Companionship During Coronavirus Era"

by Simon Chandler
June 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Hybri | World's first virtual companion with AI in mixed reality - Kickstarter campaign video

Sep 17, 2020




> With the help of Hybri, users can create the desired friends, lovers, partners and even their whole family with the gift of artificial intelligence. The characters can be adjusted and customized from the base frame model. Once the Hybri is built, you can connect in a 360-degree futuristic environment or in your own living environment using AR technology. A cyberpunk-style, motion-captured, fully customizable virtual copy of the humanoid. This is Hybri, the world’s first digital human partner to use AI on mobile.
> 
> FEATURES:
> - Mixed reality app
> - Artificial Intelligence
> - Voice control
> - Gesture control
> - PhotoScan function
> 
> Hybri will only be available at Kickstarter in October.

----------

